# Assassin Snail Mating Pictures



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I took some quick pictures of what I assume to be Assassin snail mating?? It could be something else but that's the only thing that came to mind when I saw it. So here they are:


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

definitely mating


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i don't think so... i always see my assassin snails on top of each other for extended periods but no babies :/ i thought it was just natural harmony or something


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah but it looks like they're swappin' spit.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

That tube on the top snails right hand side is definitely a penis. I know a snail penis when I see one


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

neilshieh said:


> i don't think so... i always see my assassin snails on top of each other for extended periods but no babies :/ i thought it was just natural harmony or something


It will be about 4 to 6 months before you will see any babies. After they hatch they go down into the substrate for a spell.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

crap... i sold the snails that were mating >.>


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

Are these origin of snails from asia?


----------



## hsumao (Jan 5, 2011)

How often and how long do assassin snails mate?
I have seen my two assassin snails doing this for two months straight.
They rarely get off from each other.
Have them been mating all this time?
Maybe soon I will have a tank full of baby assassin snails...
:twitch:


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I can usually find at least one pair in my tank doing this a couple times a week. I haven't seen any babies yet, but I just introduced them to this tank maybe 2-3 months ago. I'll let you know in a couple months whether I've gotten any babies out of it. The tank itself is pretty healthy though, the CPD love to have babies in it


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

franco said:


> that tube on the top snails right hand side is definitely a penis. I know a snail penis when i see one


lmfao!!!!!!!:d


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I feed carnivorous pellets to my fish in the tank my assassin snails are in and they have been making babies like rabbits.


----------



## TruKnight (Sep 12, 2009)

Wait, did you just post snail porn ?! lols


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Why yes, yes I did. Should have put an 18+ rating on the thread title


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Why yes, yes I did. Should have put an 18+ rating on the thread title


Nah, it's like the discovery channel documentaries - snail porn is totally safe for children because it's somehow educational for them. Only people porn is detrimental to their minds. 'Sides, by the time I was 7 or 8 I could give a thorough, scientifically accurate account of guppy reproduction... on the other hand, I wasn't exactly a normal child.

Anyway, I've found with assassins it's often hard to tell when they multiply. They're oddly elusive critters, if they don't want you to see them then you won't (obviously the ones in these photos are exhibitionists). The babies even more so - they dive down into the substrate when they hatch and you won't see them for at least 2-3 months, minimum. Then, all of a sudden, you'll find 60 of them magically appear at feeding time when you only had 3 before...


----------



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought 10 of them about 9 months back. They wiped out 100% of my misc crap snails, well over 150 snails. Never once did I ever see an assassin sucking on a regular snail or making a kill. Just empyt shells.

I slacked off on my 55 over the last month, so the water was really down. Filled it back up couple nights ago and now I see about 35 babies on the glass for the first time ever. Same cone shape. Never had any other snails in the tank w/ that same shape. I crushed about 15 before I looked closely and noticed their shape.


----------



## MacMyers (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got about 13 babies right now. Very cool when they are small.
something must be right in that tank.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

:supz: snail porn!

looking forward to finding a few dozens of them in about 3.5 months


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

They are elusive critters, for sure. I've yet to see any babies, but I have seen what I think are eggs from them. But I don't disturb that tank too much, just top it off with water now and then. I also never see them eat other snails, but I find lots of empty shells, I assume they do a lot of their work at night. Still awesome critters tho, I'm glad they're in there. Maybe in another month or two I'll see lots of babies.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone want to sell some assassin snails? I have a few pond snail infestations i need to address...I cant find them in my lfs and want aware that this many people had them breeding. PM me


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

If I ever get enough babies to sell some, I'll pm you for sure. Even if I do get babies out of this though, I can't ship till summer anyways, its pretty cold up here right now.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks! Do they control or eliminate snail populations? I see some very ballsy pond snails getting close to them in the pictures, but I guess they are a bit preoccupied


----------



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

[__--MUD--__] said:


> I bought 10 of them about 9 months back. They wiped out 100% of my misc crap snails, well over 150 snails. Never once did I ever see an assassin sucking on a regular snail or making a kill. Just empyt shells.
> 
> I slacked off on my 55 over the last month, so the water was really down. Filled it back up couple nights ago and now I see about 35 babies on the glass for the first time ever. Same cone shape. Never had any other snails in the tank w/ that same shape. I crushed about 15 before I looked closely and noticed their shape.


Starting to get a little nervous... Have close to 100 babys on the glass now at 4 or 5 different growth stages. They seem to like the high current area my spray bar hits.

They shouldn't of multiplied this fast, right?? Went from 10 to 110 in 3-4 months.

Do snail eggs hatch by duration or can they hold off for certain water parameters? Definately seems like a get a burst of new snails after I do a major water change.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sweet pictures.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

From what I understand, no, they shouldn't have bred that fast, they are not fast multipliers. Which is why by themselves they won't control a snail population generally speaking. There's no way you should have that many baby assassin snail babies IMHO. They might be a different species? Possibly trumpet snails or something like it?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I just finally noticed babies today, counted 2, so I'm sure there are plenty more in there that I just can't find. Tried to snap a few pictures but have some pretty terrible lighting to work with, I'll see if I can't get some better ones.


----------

